# Configuring AirTel GPRS - Please Help



## sourav123 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently purchased a Motorola Q9h windows mobile based smartphone. I want to surf the internet and access e-mail on this. I have activated the AirTel GPRS (Rs. 99/- p.m.) service, but I am unable to connect to internet. I have contacted AirTel helpline, but the call centre executive does not know about Motorola Q9h (He only knows about Nokia phones, what a pity ).

Can anybody here please help me configure GPRS on my phone. Also, what are the other options for accessing internet from my mobile? I know that 3G is not available till now (may be end of this year).

Thanks for any support.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 30, 2008)

dont tell exact model of your mobile..

go to www.gsmarena.com and find similar popular modeles with matching your mobile features.. 

another way.. 

1. you must receive GPRS account settings from Airtel.. (call the SMS CODE for receving GPRS settings..instead of saying for particular model (or) say MOTO RAzer)
they have all similar settings.. 
2. receive the settings.. and switch off and then on...
3. thats all..


----------



## hellgate (Jul 1, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> I have activated the AirTel GPRS (Rs. 99/- p.m.) service,


 
i think u hav activated NOP,just confirm and let me know. then i'll give u the settings.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 1, 2008)

Its airtel online monthly pack. Ask them to send da settings for a phone nearest matching ur phone, and preferably of an older similar phone..


----------



## moshel (Jul 1, 2008)

as far as i know, airtel does not provide the airtel live or the aon service to smartphones, the only option is Mobile Office. which is Rs. 15 per day.

my colleague got HTC phone with Windows and he had to start mobile office service in that.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm also new to mobile internet. I need to know the difference between all these plans/access points. What is this NOP? And why is it given with airtel online?
I used to have airtel live earlier. They called me & said it'll b economical to go 'online'.
I hate restrictions. Need unlimited download/upload access. But with AOnline, i'm not able to access some sites.
Please clarify someone. Need correct details. Mine is an N95 8gb.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 10, 2008)

NOP is net on phone.as the name suggests the service is meant to be used for surfing internet on mobile.this has some limitations like:
1>some sites cannot be opened.
2>though theres not limit on data transfer,the max size of a file that can be downloaded at a time is 3MB.

Airtel Live is the portal service and can be used to access only airtel web page.though some hacks used to allow ppl to surf on pc.

Mobile Office is the full net service.theres not limit on data tranfer which means unlimited downloads.can be used to surf both from mobile and pc.


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 10, 2008)

Then, what is the price of mobile office? I wanted allround access. Airtel live is waste, kya, 4 me?

I always accessed sites other than ALive using airtel live access point only.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 10, 2008)

the rates of Mobile Office varies depending on the region.so contact Airtel CC to know the rates that r applicable in ur region.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

The max size tat can be downloaded on AO in karnataka is 2mb. And they have merged NOP and AO over here. Airtel live can be used to browse other sites at 30p/10kb(not exactly sure bout da price).
MO in karnataka is 20 bucks per day and 99bucks per week


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

^ 2MB is the official limit. Not the actual.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

But i can't exceed 2mb download the conventional way..


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 10, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> The max size tat can be downloaded on AO in karnataka is 2mb. And they have merged NOP and AO over here. Airtel live can be used to browse other sites at 30p/10kb(not exactly sure bout da price).
> MO in karnataka is 20 bucks per day and 99bucks per week


Mine is a postpaid connection yaar.... if i use MO, does it mean that i'll b losing a min of (99x4)/- per month on using MO.... or free till 2mb download per day is crossed or........

Yes.. I did notice that NOP/AO merger.... that's what confused me.... what should I use to access all sites... like regular internet. I do download sw... youtube.... what's the best option for me?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes. Unfortunately u'll be paying 400 bucks every month..



koolbluez said:


> or free till 2mb download per day is crossed or........



Sorry i didn't get dis part..

Well if u tend to browse and download only on cell then u can go wit AO.. If u plan to connect to pc u need MO. .

And da 2mb download limit on AO can be exceeded by using ucweb on ur cell..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Kooly, in your case (with all the mega p0rn you download  ), MO will be the best.


----------



## Garbage (Jul 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Kooly, in your case (with all the mega p0rn you download  ), MO will be the best.


Reported to "mods" !


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

Who downloads wat??


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 10, 2008)

*Pats*... I'm not like u... dude... *sleazy mod* 

But still... I'm into downloadin & xperimentin any & every sw... & HATE LIMITS...
I'm UNLIMITED. UNLIMITED POWERS.. u c  ;D


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Well MO is more liberal in case of downloading. but its damn costly. and the speeds suck these days cos of too many users.

I use NOP and get around 8-10 kBps during daytime and 20kBps in the night. To bypass the 2MB limit you can use UCWeb or Proxifier (PC).


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ Dude, NOP is still working ? I heard they have stopped the NOP service altogether and now you just have Airtel live which is charged according to download.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

In karnataka its merged wit AO.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Its still available for the old users. Officially off for the new ones.
BTW, you back from Germany?


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ Nah..Still stuck  Will be back only by October or November.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

What abt ur studies? Taken a break?


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

I have completed my engineering in IT. I am working for a MNC and am currently working on a project in Frankfurt


----------



## hellgate (Jul 11, 2008)

^^  so u sud be getting damn good download speeds in Frankfurt


----------



## x3060 (Jul 11, 2008)

for airtel NOP am using 
proxy:100.1.200.99
access point :airtelwap.com
thats all 
on my htc p3400 ...it works well, infact am  right now posting from it...all u need is proxy and access point...
well even i want to know if we can bypass the 2mb download limit


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 11, 2008)

Through Ucweb u can download more than 2mb.. I've downloaded files of upto 12mb.. Some claim to download upto 40mb..


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 11, 2008)

hellgate said:


> Airtel Live is the portal service and can be used to access only airtel web page.though some hacks used to allow ppl to surf on pc.


 
I really disagree with this, because Airtel Live do have the capabilities to surf internet without any limitations but charges will be higher than MO.

I personally surfed internet using Airtel Live settings about 5 months, so why sud I agree?


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> I really disagree with this, because Airtel Live do have the capabilities to surf internet without any limitations but charges will be higher than MO.
> 
> I personally surfed internet using Airtel Live settings about 5 months, so why sud I agree?



That was how it was in the past. Now all the sites open on Airtel Live and you are charged according to your download.



hellgate said:


> ^^  so u sud be getting damn good download speeds in Frankfurt



Yea..I am on a 16 Mbps connection


----------



## hellgate (Jul 11, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> I really disagree with this, because Airtel Live do have the capabilities to surf internet without any limitations but charges will be higher than MO.
> 
> I personally surfed internet using Airtel Live settings about 5 months, so why sud I agree?


 
its only recently that u can surf most websites thru Airtel Live but data transfer charges do apply.wat i was talking bout was true till sometime back.used that hack to surf from Airtel Live bout some 2yrs back.after that i shifted to PostPaid and MO.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 11, 2008)

Pat said:


> That was how it was in the past. Now all the sites open on Airtel Live and you are charged according to your download.


 
But pat I am not getting charged since last four months.
ulimited download buddy, downloaded approx 100GBs of data using MO @ 10KBPS-24KBPS with utorrent.



hellgate said:


> its only recently that u can surf most websites thru Airtel Live but data transfer charges do apply.wat i was talking bout was true till sometime back.used that hack to surf from Airtel Live bout some 2yrs back.after that i shifted to PostPaid and MO.


 
not some websites, I was able to surf all of those sites which I do surf in system. anyway it was five months back activities.


----------



## hellgate (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah some ppl get the benefits of system malfunction.
my cousin had activated Mo on his no but for 2yrs he wasnt charged for it in his bill.


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> But pat I am not getting charged since last four months.
> ulimited download buddy, downloaded approx 100GBs of data using MO @ 10KBPS-24KBPS with utorrent.



Yes, as Pathik said the old plans still apply for existing users but not for new ones. So maybe yours is valid in that sense.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2008)

Not getting charged is pure luck. I had free MO for 2 months.



Pat said:


> Yea..I am on a 16 Mbps connection



_Gulp_ 16 Mbps.


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 11, 2008)

hellgate said:


> yeah some ppl get the benefits of system malfunction.
> my cousin had activated Mo on his no but for 2yrs he wasnt charged for it in his bill.


 
oho dis is the matter.


----------

